# Drifted Huron yesterday 2/18



## DoubleJay (Aug 9, 2009)

We drifted Huron yesterday and hot-shotted plugs from noon til 5p, all without a tap. We launched in Flat Rock and drifted down to a couple miles past I-75.
We hit every bit of good looking water, without any indications the fish were there and interested in plugs.
Mid afternoon, a small boat with 2 fisherman came upstream past us and said they went 3 for 4 steel, all on spawn under bobbers.
Also, during the time we were on the water, the river level rose about a foot.

Any feedback would be appreciated; it was our first time on the Huron, a beautiful day, but no hits, no runs, no errors!

Jay

PS. Lots of big chunks of shelf ice came down late afternoon, as the river level rose; made for interesting ride back upstream to the launch!


----------



## salmonsteel97 (Nov 18, 2012)

was at flatrock yesterday and the water was very low. right now if your going to get hits it will be bobber fishing the holes with jigs or spawn. they aint going to chase much right now. when the water warms up it would be good to use. suprising that boat got some yesterday people were coming and going all day saying they were fishing down river without nothing. better luck next time. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DoubleJay (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks, we appreciate the feedback.....next time we'll take you along!
Jay


----------



## DoubleJay (Aug 9, 2009)

DoubleJay said:


> Thanks, we appreciate the feedback.....next time we'll take you along!
> Jay


Lowe Roughneck 1760 ETec jet sled......


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

No fish in the mighty Huron.....NAWWWWWW..... I give it to ya though for tryin that H hole of place....


----------



## salmonsteel97 (Nov 18, 2012)

METTLEFISH said:


> No fish in the mighty Huron.....NAWWWWWW..... I give it to ya though for tryin that H hole of place....


it is true that it is a pai in the @ss to get a fish out of there but when you find them you will find more than one most of the time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## flyfisher4life1 (Sep 5, 2011)

METTLEFISH said:


> No fish in the mighty Huron.....NAWWWWWW..... I give it to ya though for tryin that H hole of place....


That's why it so rewarding to catch steel at the Huron.


----------



## TwoDogsAndABoat (Aug 18, 2008)

DoubleJay said:


> Lowe Roughneck 1760 ETec jet sled......


Hey doublejay,
Thats a sweet top on your boat? What brand? 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## workingman (Aug 16, 2007)

DoubleJay said:


> Lowe Roughneck 1760 ETec jet sled......


 
Now that's fishin!!! Sweeeet!


----------



## salmonsteel97 (Nov 18, 2012)

flyfisher4life1 said:


> That's why it so rewarding to catch steel at the Huron.


exactly
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

Planting Steelhead in the Hurine is a crime against Fishes, and a waste of the resource and funds that would provide a much better return elsewhere....


----------



## salmonsteel97 (Nov 18, 2012)

METTLEFISH said:


> Planting Steelhead in the Hurine is a crime against Fishes, and a waste of the resource and funds that would provide a much better return elsewhere....


hey man just because you havent caught any doent mean that there isnt fish in there. i talked to a guy that caught 75 this year he had pics to prove it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

I never said there werent Steelhead in Hell.....


----------



## salmonsteel97 (Nov 18, 2012)

METTLEFISH said:


> I never said there werent Steelhead in Hell.....


lol you really hate the huron and i dont blame you its hard to get even a bite out of.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## flyfisher4life1 (Sep 5, 2011)

That's why it's called fishing not catching. Pretty much lack of knowledge on how to fish a certain river results in negative comments:lol:


----------



## manateehunter (Feb 19, 2011)

I moved here from Florida 2 years ago and I have fished the huron a lot. Ranging from dexter area down to flatrock and I have caught a lot of fish. My first walleye was in flatrock during the closed season and it was an 8 pounder! It's not that bad. you probably need to learn how to fish:coolgleam


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

Got any money?....:coolgleam it's a hell hole. It is 20 yards out my window. I know.....


----------



## fish gas (Oct 8, 2007)

salmonsteel97 said:


> hey man just because you havent caught any doent mean that there isnt fish in there. i talked to a guy that caught 75 this year he had pics to prove it.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That "GUY" that you talked to , does he walk around everyday carrying 75 pictures of the fish he caught from the HURON ? Even if he had them on his cell phone 75 sounds like a lot .


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

flyfisher4life1 said:


> That's why it's called fishing not catching. Pretty much lack of knowledge on how to fish a certain river results in negative comments:lol:


Actually it's the fish you learn... not so much the river. The river boasts a terrible % return of plants. It is often so shallow at the estuary that fish can not make it in to the river, especially when froze. Holes here...runs there.... it's all the same. The amount of fish that actually return to a river is what makes it or breaks it..... it's a great Carp river though...


----------



## salmonsteel97 (Nov 18, 2012)

fish gas said:


> That "GUY" that you talked to , does he walk around everyday carrying 75 pictures of the fish he caught from the HURON ? Even if he had them on his cell phone 75 sounds like a lot .


he had them on his cell phone. hes been fishing it for a long time and learned the river.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## salmonsteel97 (Nov 18, 2012)

it is a great place to get your line wet. im happy that they plant steelhead in there because people like me cant just get in a car and head up to tippy. its urban fishing and am glad to have it. i havent got a good fish yet out of the huron this year but, im still out there every weekend and somtimes on the week days wanting that fish. i go everytime thinking im going to get one, when i dont im still happy to just get out and do somthing i love to do. FISH!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## flyfisher4life1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Most of the time the guys up there are pretty cool, but you get the occasional hot heads. But like I said I will not stop fishing it, just gather up your buddies with the older yahoos. And yea not everyone can go up north all of the time.


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

salmonsteel97 said:


> it is a great place to get your line wet. im happy that they plant steelhead in there because people like me cant just get in a car and head up to tippy. its urban fishing and am glad to have it. i havent got a good fish yet out of the huron this year but, im still out there every weekend and somtimes on the week days wanting that fish. i go everytime thinking im going to get one, when i dont im still happy to just get out and do somthing i love to do. FISH!!!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well said salmonsteel. After all, thats what it's all about


----------



## salmonsteel97 (Nov 18, 2012)

Swampbuckster said:


> Well said salmonsteel. After all, thats what it's all about


thats right. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aslongasitpullsback (Dec 30, 2005)

METTLEFISH said:


> :lol:................................!


Jim take this kid fishing and show him what a river looks like...*flyfisher4life1
He seems to be a good kid [I think he told me he's 16 or 17]... I bought a nice rod from him this past summer... but take the kid to a good run and mentor him...
The huron is most likely the only river he can fish... don't beat him up to much...
*


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

About to be locked.....


----------



## salmonsteel97 (Nov 18, 2012)

Shoeman said:


> About to be locked.....


what does that mean?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## flyfisher4life1 (Sep 5, 2011)

salmonsteel97 said:


> what does that mean?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


no one can comment anymore. Well, hope to see you on the river some day, btw I went some went early 9 or so.


----------



## flyfisher4life1 (Sep 5, 2011)

aslongasitpullsback said:


> Jim take this kid fishing and show him what a river looks like...*flyfisher4life1
> He seems to be a good kid [I think he told me he's 16 or 17]... I bought a nice rod from him this past summer... but take the kid to a good run and mentor him...
> The huron is most likely the only river he can fish... don't beat him up to much...
> *


Thanks, but I fish a lot of other rivers, no mentors please. I know I sound pretty mad but it is because thanks to some people the Huron gets a bad name.


----------



## walleyetime (Apr 21, 2008)

Huron River has been a place I have fished for 50 years caught about 10 different kinds of fish and have had some great days there,there are some days you go home with no fish but still glad i when down there cant always take a long trip. Glad i can be there in 10 min if i want some days just to get back to the place I Caught first walleye.


----------



## salmonsteel97 (Nov 18, 2012)

yes i cant wait for the walleye to start running!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elk5012 (Mar 27, 2008)

I enjoy fishing the huron, done pretty well since I've started a few years back. Steelies sure can get lock jaw at the drop of a hat but give em a day or 2. Water levels this fall allowed me only one trip and I was more worried about tearing up the prop. NIce to have a river so close to just get out and fish.


----------



## aslongasitpullsback (Dec 30, 2005)

flyfisher4life1 said:


> Thanks, but I fish a lot of other rivers, no mentors please. I know I sound pretty mad but it is because thanks to some people the Huron gets a bad name.


If Jim offers you may want to go with him, Hes one of the better drift boat fisherman out there... could learn a few thing... He a talker but he means well... trust me...
as far as the Huron goes your right... to each there own.... Fish are predictable creatures... just like most... the river dont make the fish the fish make the river....


----------

